# found the holy grail



## whizzerbug (Nov 18, 2020)

found a complete 1951 whizzer ambassador very solid bike needing restro, more pics to follow


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice find


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 18, 2020)

thanks catfish   I think only 1128 were made


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice "natural state" find.


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 18, 2020)

has a 1952 ny license plate looks like it was parked then and never ridden since


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2020)

So that's like a 26" sportsman?


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 18, 2020)

bricycle said:


> So that's like a 26" sportsman?



no its a 24"


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 18, 2020)

whizzerbug said:


> no its a 24"



I mean yes its like a sportsman but it larger 24"


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2020)

kool, I thought the Pacemaker was the 24" version tho-


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 18, 2020)

bricycle said:


> kool, I thought the Pacemaker was the 24" version tho-



yes a pacemaker was 24" also but had pedals sportsman and ambassadors had no pedels and had a kick starter


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 18, 2020)

Very, very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## Whizzerick (Nov 19, 2020)

Holy Grail indeed... Crusty but complete. Great resto project, congrats.


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 20, 2020)

the motor has compression no spark has whizzer speedometer ,belt cover,saddlebags on backwards lol,,over the winter I will take it apart and replace whats bad and restore it , it will be an amateur resto as I want a rider not a trailer queen


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 20, 2020)

came with   googles made buy polaroid dated 1944


----------



## HARPO (Nov 21, 2020)

Did you find it here on Long Island?


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 21, 2020)

no upstate ny near Utica 12hr round trip


----------



## Nashman (Nov 21, 2020)

whizzerbug said:


> no upstate ny near Utica 12hr round trip



Keep us posted on the resto. Good for you. Amazing. The amateur resto/non trailer Queen...right on.


----------



## rustyrelicks (Dec 3, 2020)

Don't restore, perfect as is. Clean it up, get it running and enjoy. Nice find !!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 4, 2020)

rustyrelicks said:


> Don't restore, perfect as is. Clean it up, get it running and enjoy. Nice find !!!



That'd be the way to go imho. Whizzers are awesome no matter what though


----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 7, 2020)

well I   decided  to due a restoration on the ambassador as I have been collecting parts for several decades,i completely dismantled it every nut and bolt,so far I have stripped and primed  the frame and fenders are down to bare metal I will be adding a full set of fender tips,the head and taillight are paint ready,the NOS parts I have are,echo tube,a complete 5"drum brake seat springs,all new chrome parts for the spring fork,handle bars and goose neck,full set of fender braces, right now im working on the gas tank and fenders,im using alot of the  parts that came with the bike including the seat  front drum brake ect ect...


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 10, 2020)

whizzerbug said:


> the motor has compression no spark has whizzer speedometer ,belt cover,saddlebags on backwards lol,,over the winter I will take it apart and replace whats bad and restore it , it will be an amateur resto as I want a rider not a trailer queenView attachment 1304258
> 
> View attachment 1304258
> 
> View attachment 1304258




Does the kick peddle work?  That was the weak part.  How did the guy keep the bike away from women on junk day?


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 10, 2020)

I can't believe people are still ruining awesome stuff they find.


whizzerbug said:


> well I   decided  to due a restoration on the ambassador as I have been collecting parts for several decades,i completely dismantled it every nut and bolt,so far I have stripped and primed  the frame and fenders are down to bare metal I will be adding a full set of fender tips,the head and taillight are paint ready,the NOS parts I have are,echo tube,a complete 5"drum brake seat springs,all new chrome parts for the spring fork,handle bars and goose neck,full set of fender braces, right now im working on the gas tank and fenders,im using alot of the  parts that came with the bike including the seat  front drum brake ect ect...
> 
> View attachment 1313992
> 
> ...


----------



## fattyre (Dec 10, 2020)

@saladshooter 

Thread stomper!  Go ride your grail bikes...


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 28, 2021)

ambassador update,going back together all sheet metal sprayed w/acrylic enamel, original headlight and taillight restored ,new fender tips added,new handlebars original grips ,new footpeg rubber,original seat is nice and soft after repeated treatments of neatfoot oil    haven't gotten to the engine yet but everything looks good including all kick start parts, hope to be on the road by spring


----------

